# Cat vaccinations



## Amye (27 September 2016)

Couple of questions about cat vaccinations, I've never owned a cat but i'm assuming it works the same as dogs/horses? Three initially and then once a year for booster?

Basically, my OH has a cat, she's around 4 (he had it before we started going out) and he has no idea if she's ever been vaccinated... (i can only assume his ex used to do this and when he got the cat he hasn't kept on top of things or she was never vaccinated).  This was all fine at first because she was an indoor cat and never went out, no other cats in the family so not really much chance of her catching anything.  The last month we've moved in with my parents to save up to buy a house, the cat has gone to live with a family member (we can't have it due to parents dogs) until we buy a house then she's coming back. Problem is, family member has started letting the cat outside, so she roams in the garden, never goes far but other cats do frequent the garden. We did stress she was an indoor cat but this doesn't seem to make a difference.

I'm a bit worried about the fact she's not vaccinated. I would always vaccinate my dogs to ensure they can't catch anything from other dogs but I've never owned a cat.

Do you think she needs vaccinating? How much on average do these cost for cats? She's very timid but she could still come into contact with other cats. 

Thanks all!

ETA: She's spayed so there is no chance of kittens but I wouldn't want her to become ill.


----------



## Pippity (27 September 2016)

The initial course is two sets of vaccinations, a couple of weeks apart. Around here, it's normally around £70 for the initial vaccinations, and £40 for the annual booster.


----------



## Blackwijet (27 September 2016)

Ideally should get the cat vaccinated, not only because it's going outside but if for any reason you ever need to put the cat into a cattery they are very unlikely to accept it if vaccinations aren't up to date.  My cats are house cats and if I'm away at all I have a friend "cat sit" for me but I keep them vaccincated just in case I ever need to put them into a cattery, plus they get their annual "MOT/health check" when they have their jabs


----------



## ponyparty (27 September 2016)

Donning my tin hat in preparation...
I have only ever given a cat its initial vaccinations as a kitten. Have never done boosters. None of my cats have ever been ill as a result of this. 

If I lived in a high risk area with lots of strays, then perhaps I would think differently... Indeed, I got my current cat vaccinated when I moved to such an area (had to start again with the two jabs, as hadn't given her boosters in 8 years). The 2 trips to the vets were SO traumatic; she doesn't travel well at all, wees and poos in her carrier, pants and absolutely howls the entire way there and back. I wish I hadn't bothered as I didn't live there long (thankfully), and she was generally too scared to go outside anyway.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 September 2016)

My cats had their set of three as kittens and the only visit to the vet since was to be neutered.  Lost one a few weeks ago as he was run over on our lane the other still going strong at the age of 17.  They have both been stable cats living out all their lives although the remaining one foes jow cone in to sleep.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 September 2016)

hmmm, watching with interest as Arthur was formerly a street cat and never had anything till last year when he had the full works at SPPCA. He does go out a lot, 20 hours per day, but he is still easily scared and hates being restrained, I am considering a house-call, either way it will be terrifying for him, and I doubt I will get him in to a  corner, never mind a carrier. Remember, he knows there is somewhere in the house where he has hidden successfully for weeks.
He is much stronger, fitter, and more opinionated than when he first arrived.


----------



## Amye (27 September 2016)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, definitely given me something to think about!!

I do like the idea that she will be going to the vets for a checkup too when she gets them - but this might just be me living in a horse/dog world where they always get a once over once a year for general health, teeth etc.

My OH isn't exactly sure if she got them initially as a kitten either (i honestly don't know how he doesn't remember this stuff!).

I'm not quite sure how many strays are in the area she lives in now, but they have mentioned they do sometimes feed the cats that come into their garden whether they're stray or not..




Bonkers2 said:



			hmmm, watching with interest as Arthur was formerly a street cat and never had anything till last year when he had the full works at SPPCA. He does go out a lot, 20 hours per day, but he is still easily scared and hates being restrained, I am considering a house-call, either way it will be terrifying for him, and I doubt I will get him in to a  corner, never mind a carrier. Remember, he knows there is somewhere in the house where he has hidden successfully for weeks.
		
Click to expand...

This is also something I worry about. She is quite timid, she's only been at the family members house 3 weeks, we've been away and not seen her until last weekend and she wouldn't come near us! So a trip to the vets might be scary for her, but when she's used to someone getting her into a carrier and stuff isn't much of a problem.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 September 2016)

Amye said:



			Thanks for all the replies everyone, definitely given me something to think about!!

I do like the idea that she will be going to the vets for a checkup too when she gets them - but this might just be me living in a horse/dog world where they always get a once over once a year for general health, teeth etc.

My OH isn't exactly sure if she got them initially as a kitten either (i honestly don't know how he doesn't remember this stuff!).

I'm not quite sure how many strays are in the area she lives in now, but they have mentioned they do sometimes feed the cats that come into their garden whether they're stray or not..




This is also something I worry about. She is quite timid, she's only been at the family members house 3 weeks, we've been away and not seen her until last weekend and she wouldn't come near us! So a trip to the vets might be scary for her, but when she's used to someone getting her into a carrier and stuff isn't much of a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will be fine, you can get a Feliway spray to spray in the carrier, my problem would be getting hold of the cat, he will run off as soon as I walk up to him, and he never seems to be so hungry he would go in to the carrier for treats. I think I would have to get a carrier from SSPCA, which has a sliding side so he can be restrained for an injection, rather than risk him panicking in the surgery.


----------



## dixie (27 September 2016)

ponyparty said:



			Donning my tin hat in preparation...
I have only ever given a cat its initial vaccinations as a kitten. Have never done boosters. None of my cats have ever been ill as a result of this. 
QUOTE]

This.  I've had several cats now and other than their initial boosters as kittens I've never vaccinated them and not had any problems.  Maybe I've been lucky but they are all cats with freedom to roam and other than one that had a heart attack the others all lived to their mid teens.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 September 2016)

dixie said:





ponyparty said:



			Donning my tin hat in preparation...
I have only ever given a cat its initial vaccinations as a kitten. Have never done boosters. None of my cats have ever been ill as a result of this. 
QUOTE]

This.  I've had several cats now and other than their initial boosters as kittens I've never vaccinated them and not had any problems.  Maybe I've been lucky but they are all cats with freedom to roam and other than one that had a heart attack the others all lived to their mid teens.
		
Click to expand...

This was my thinking with mine after the age of five, but when  one got sick [age 13] the first question the vet asked, is she up to date?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 September 2016)

Mine is fully vaccinated. We have ferals and farm cats round here plus people have been known to dump their ill cats in our area.


----------



## pixie27 (27 September 2016)

Mine was a stray as a kitten and when we got him we had his first lot done. Went back about 6 months ago for his yearly booster and he had an AWFUL reaction. We're still getting some side effects now  so I'm quite tempted to not get him vaccinated again. Quite a few friends of mine don't, and like posters above, have never had anything go wrong.

He goes out 15 hours a day (in at night), and there are lots of cats in our area but definitely no strays.

Sorry - bit of a thread hijack! - but probably worth getting her first lot done and seeing how you go. Her previous vet clinic should have a record of any vaccs though - can your OH remember the name of the surgery that she would have gone to?


----------



## Amye (27 September 2016)

I think you're right Bonkers2 - we probably would be OK getting her there if needed. I guess it must be confusing for your lad bless him!

pixie27 - that sounds awful poor thing! Yeah, seeing the amount of people who only get the first ones done is slightly reassuring. As i've experienced dog vaccinations the most, which most people do yearly, i wasn't sure what people did with cats! Hmm i think he knows where she got neutered so I would think it would be the same place! i shall give them a ring and see if they know. 


Seems like I shouldn't worry too much thanks everyone. Still might get her done after a discussion with the OH and seeing if she's had initial ones when she was a kitten, but feel a bit more at ease about the fact she's going out now


----------



## Amye (27 September 2016)

Faracat said:



			Mine is fully vaccinated. We have ferals and farm cats round here plus people have been known to dump their ill cats in our area. 

Click to expand...

Oh gosh poor things! Why can't people take responsibility for animals when they are ill too  

I might have a word with the family member and see if they get many ferals. it's not a rural area so wouldn't think there would be many around (hopefully).


----------



## SusieT (27 September 2016)

absoloutely vaccinate- they need yearly boosters.
the ones who dont give any more vaccinations after a kitten don't understand the vaccines that are being given - some last longer than others but they need a vaccine approximately yearly.


----------



## pixie27 (27 September 2016)

SusieT said:



			absoloutely vaccinate- they need yearly boosters.
the ones who dont give any more vaccinations after a kitten don't understand the vaccines that are being given - some last longer than others but they need a vaccine approximately yearly.
		
Click to expand...

I totally get this and am pro-vaccinations in any other animal (including humans). I'd probably still be getting mine vacc'd if he hadn't had the reaction. But, he lost nearly all the hair around his neck, developed constant open sores that got infected, and was irritated and itchy for months. We're still getting this six months later. Even vet recommended not vaccinating (off the record). Vet made a note of the reaction and reported the batch number to the company, but that's not enough to make me want to put him through it again. A few friends have cats who had similar reactions and they stopped vaccinating too.

For me, the risk in our area of him getting bitten/scratched/ill is far lower than the risk of putting him through an allergic reaction that lasts 6 months.

And actually, I've just realised that he had the vaccination in January, so it's actually closer to 9 months of issues.

(Us and vet have tried everything to make reaction go away, nothing we've tried has worked).  

When we get his reminder, I'll probably have another chat with the vet about it. We've moved counties so different surgery now. Feel totally stuck between a rock and a hard place - risk him catching something horrid, or put him through months of open wounds and itchiness  

(Sorry for thread hijack again OP!)


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 September 2016)

SusieT said:



			absoloutely vaccinate- they need yearly boosters.
the ones who dont give any more vaccinations after a kitten don't understand the vaccines that are being given - some last longer than others but they need a vaccine approximately yearly.
		
Click to expand...

I would be happy to inject my own cat, but I would have to have a vet call at the house, and it would be 50 50 whether we got it in, is it sub cutaneous?
I mean it took me two goes to administer the worm/flea stuff, it has to be very instant, anything that takes 2+ seconds and cat will be gone for a week!
I just think 
a] I won't get him in a carrier
b] He will be terrified at the vet
c] he will evade the vet and we will have a rugby scrum to get hold of him, by nature he is non aggressive, but he has had a hard life.
I am able to jab/handle most animals, but this one is definitely difficult.
He weighs in at 4.5 kg and is very quick to panic. I don t want him to run off, which he might do ........ after the last mini spat I found him sitting outside someone else's house ... nobody lived in the house, so he was not being fed. A mini spat is brought on by something like being denied Dreamies!


----------



## Leo Walker (27 September 2016)

ponyparty said:



			Donning my tin hat in preparation...
I have only ever given a cat its initial vaccinations as a kitten. Have never done boosters. None of my cats have ever been ill as a result of this.
		
Click to expand...




dixie said:





ponyparty said:



			Donning my tin hat in preparation...
I have only ever given a cat its initial vaccinations as a kitten. Have never done boosters. None of my cats have ever been ill as a result of this. 
QUOTE]

This.  I've had several cats now and other than their initial boosters as kittens I've never vaccinated them and not had any problems.  Maybe I've been lucky but they are all cats with freedom to roam and other than one that had a heart attack the others all lived to their mid teens.
		
Click to expand...

Please do some research into what vaccinations are actually necessary. I do initial puppy/kitten jabs then leave them until they are 7yrs old and titre test. The current peer reviewed research says that the inoculations last for 7 years. As far as I am aware the BVA have issued guidelines that vaccinations should only be done every 3 years. Theres lots of information out there so I'd spend a bit of time looking into it and make my own mind up 

Click to expand...


----------



## SusieT (28 September 2016)

what peer reviewed research sorry says 7 years? The wsava/bva recommend 3 years - and that's dogs. Cat's are different again. If you are unsure talk to your vet, ask them and pushthem on the timings as they are the educated professionals. dr google would have us all convinced vaccinations kill more animals than the diseases they prevent...


----------



## Kylara (28 September 2016)

Cats vax as kittens then a couple of yearly boosters. Then generally stopped. But one was sensitive and had to ha e a jab for fleas or would be horribly ill. Depends on what being vaxed for and do read up on how long they last. Yearly is a bit overkill for some as they last longer.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 September 2016)

SusieT said:



			The wsava/bva recommend 3 years - and that's dogs. Cat's are different again.
		
Click to expand...

No they arent

http://www.wsava.org/guidelines/vaccination-guidelines


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 September 2016)

I think we are being conned slightly over animal vaccination,  we don't inoculate our children every year.  Thinking back to being a child none of our animals ever saw a vet they all lived into old age with very little illness. If they got injured we treated them at home. I once had two labradors other than their original injections as puppies they never had any more. They lived into old age never seeing a vet in their lives again.


----------



## Milliechaz (28 September 2016)

Catterys will only accept cats that have been injected...something to bear in mind.


----------



## SusieT (28 September 2016)

The rosy glow of ' they were all healthy ' is a bit tinted by childhood glasses I often find.. It's like old farmers who say the horses never needed their feet done and when you look you see overgrown, cracked, neglected feet - the horses are coping but not well and healthy.
the reason a lot of animals dont get sick is due to herd immunity  - as I say, go talk to your vet - they are the experts. Distemper used to be rife but vaccination resolved it.
smallpox vaccination wasn't a con - it just so happens they don't need to repeat it. 
If you don't want ot vaccinate in case you are over vaccination please feel free to titre test - but how many people ACTUALLY pay the money to do this? very few I'd warrant.. Just assuming its fine is not practical, or fair on your animal or other peoples animals.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 September 2016)

There is a massive difference in vaccinating animals and keeping horses feet trimmed.  I agree some animals need to be vaccinated because of the environment they are kept in. I vaccinate my dogs now because they come everywhere with us which means they are in contact with a lot of other dogs, my labradors only got walked on the mountain and didn't have contact with any other dogs so didn't vaccinate.


----------



## Amye (30 September 2016)

Thank you everyone for all your replies!! You've definitely given me alot of think about, doesn't seem quite as black and white as with most dog owners (I know some don't vaccinate but the majority I know/have asked do!).  Interesting about the bad reactions too - that's certainly something worth noting. 

I think I'll give the vet a call, hopefully they will have records of if she had her first ones and then discuss with them whether they think vaccinating would be good or to look towards testing instead  

I'll definitely try and find some more research about it online - FC what you've said is very interesting! 

I think I'll need to discuss with the OH too as she is technically his   And see if we're going to keep her as an indoor cat when she comes back to us. 

I'll keep in mind the information about the catteries - i'm hoping she'll never need to go in one anyway as she doesn't like change too much and I think going to a cattery would stress her. Luckily, if we ever go on holiday my OH's mum/sister/aunt is happy enough to come to the house and look after her


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 September 2016)

I consider my cat to be at medium risk, and as he has had all the jabs and tests for an adult stray six months ago, he should be OK for more than 1 year but less than 3 years, so will see how he is in another 12 months. 
His only problem seems to be a slightly scabby skin, and this is not improving: he gets Dreamies for his coat, but is not keen on cod liver oil, I have not tried salmon oil, but he wont eat fish at the moment, though he used to happily crunch through a nice raw plaice


----------



## Brett (18 October 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			No they arent

http://www.wsava.org/guidelines/vaccination-guidelines

Click to expand...

Useful guide. Thanks for sharing.


----------

